# 1944 Colt Military 1911



## grey-wolf (Jun 3, 2007)

I have a question about this gun. A friend of mine was at a garage sale and picked up a 1911, unbeknownst to him he had bought a 1944 Colt Military. It came with a white cloth holster and 2 magazines. It also says "Property of the United States" on the gun. And then it has 3 numbers it looks like marked or painted on the grip in red. I'm taking that these numbers show who the gun was issued to i'm not sure. I have not seen the gun in person yet but try to see it tomorrow. Can anyone give me any more info to help me research this more? The lady said it was her Grandfathers and he was stationed on a ship. Thanks for any help.


----------



## rfawcs (Feb 11, 2006)

The painted numbers are most likely an inventory control number from whatever armory had it. Pictures, please. Any markings, described as best you can, will really help. Photos of the markings would be better.


----------



## Spike12 (Dec 10, 2008)

You may also want to determine if it's a 1911 or 1911A1. If was issued for low priority ship board duty it might be an older 1911 from WW1 era. Google some pictures as that's easier than a written description here. 

If it came to your home as you say, it's called a "bring back" and their might be some papers to that effect or it was just smuggled by the sailor. DO NOT try to polish it etc. The existing condition will add to its value. Simply oiling it will be ok, but that's it. 

If the mags are black on the bottom half and silver on the top half that's significant too. 

A good gun shop should be able to more completely tell you what you have but don't sell it to them until you have other opinions.

Good Luck!


----------



## grey-wolf (Jun 3, 2007)

I'm going to try to get pictures today and if not by this weekend for sure. I'm really curious about this gun as well.


----------



## rex (Jan 27, 2012)

The suspense is starting to set in, Pics?


----------



## AjayTaylor (Nov 1, 2014)

I just got to this forum yesterday. Where have You guys been all my life? This is AMAZING!


----------



## Cleburne (Dec 20, 2014)

I would like to see pics of this 1911. WWII weapons are my favorite.


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

White holster: Maybe SP issue, Master-at-Arms issue, gangway guard use. Worth trying to find out.


----------



## cedarhill (Apr 9, 2013)

Garage sales around my house are usually Baby things and clothes. I would love to find a 1911 at a garage sale.


----------



## AZdave (Oct 23, 2015)

cedarhill said:


> Garage sales around my house are usually Baby things and clothes. I would love to find a 1911 at a garage sale.


Same here, just for parts if nothing else.

Although I did get a box of 38 special and a box of 357 for about $25 in my daughter's neighborhood a few years back run ammo was scarce.


----------

